

Business of Coding Podcast: Ryan King of Twitter's Flight School - missbikesalot
http://quickleft.com/blog/business-of-coding-business-of-coding-with-ryan-king

======
Splendor
Did SoundCloud do away with their RSS feeds or is there just not one for this
podcast? I'm in classic view and can't find a link.

